# Problem vid installationen av gentoo.. =(

## Sputnik

Ok blir tokig snart på Linux värden..   :Sad: 

Körde Debian ett tag men fick de inte att funka som jag ville även fast jag uppdaterat i princip allt i de..

Så jag gav mig på Gentoo i hopp om att de funkar som jag tänkt mig..

Eftersom allt i de ska vara nyare än Debian från början.. 

Sakt och gjort lästa: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml tycket de verkar ju inte så svårt... 

Men där tar man fel.. för efter "9.Getting the Current Portage Tree using sync" så går allt åt skogen..   :Crying or Very sad: 

Jag kör en "emerge sync" ladda ner allt men sen kommer en uppmaning att uppgradera Portage och nått om att göra nått åt alla make.conf filer... mins inte riktigt.. 

Ok tänkte jag sökte och söktepå nätet och hitta på att "emerge rsync" uppdaterar  Portage fungera de NEJ..   :Sad: 

Fick ett felmeddelande minns inte de heller exakt men portage blev i alla fall inte uppdaterat.. försökte lite mer men de funka inte.. Så jag strunta i de och köra vidare..

Försökte få in ufed också men de vart exakt samma fel som vid portage uppgraderingen. Pillade bara lite i /etc/make.conf och körde vidare.

Efter "scripts/bootstrap.sh" så kommer ytterligare ett felmeddelande:

xxx! Error: sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 failed

xxx! Function src_compile. line 306, exitcod 2

xxx! (no error mesage)

Hur undviker jag allt detta trassel om jag ger mig på att installera Gentoo igen?   :Confused: 

----------

## troopern

Vilken stage kör du när du installerar ?

emerge sync och sedan emerge portage borde funka fint.

Sen så vore det bra om du skulle kunna skriva ut vad du får för felmeddelande.

Det vore en stor hjälp på vägen för att försöka hjälpa dig med dina problem.

----------

## klacke

----

Jag kör en "emerge sync" ladda ner allt men sen kommer en uppmaning att uppgradera Portage och nått om att göra nått 

åt alla make.conf filer... mins inte riktigt.. 

-----

Så, uppgradera Portage betyder att du efter

# emerge sync

Skulle ha gjort

# emerge portage

Man ska alltid (1) Läsa och följa dokumentationen och (2)

Läsa och följa eventuella medelanden från de program man kör.

----------

## Sputnik

Ok förlåt glömde skriva de... försökte mig även på emerge portage  men samma resultat som med ufed... Självklart är jag inte helt borta testar ju så klart saker som verkar självklart som mycket annat i Linux har ju kört Debian ett litet tag..

Tog stage1..

Antog att felmeddelandet skulle ha varit bra att ha men vissa saker gjorde att jag inte kunde göra om allt och få felmeddelandet igen, ska ge mig på de snart igen så får ni felmeddelandet..

Trodde ev. att någon redan hade råkat ut för de och satt på svarte så att säga...

Funkar de för övrigt att ta i omvänd ordning  emerge portage sen emerge sync tro ?

ja ja ska sluta spekulera och fixa felmeddelandet ingen så man kanske kan få en fungerande Gentoo snart..

Men bara en sak till..

Hur släpper man IP:t i linux? antar att ifconfig har nått med saken att göra men de finns inge man till de i Gentoos installation.

----------

## Hunke

 *Sputnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hur släpper man IP:t i linux? antar att ifconfig har nått med saken att göra men de finns inge man till de i Gentoos installation.

 

Tror ifconfig eth0 down fixar det. Byt ut eth0 till lämpligt nätverkskort.

----------

## klacke

Pröva med stage3 och följ instruktionerna slaviskt

----------

## Sputnik

Liten undran klacke, måste jag inte i alla fall köra en emerge sync och en emerge portage även om jag börjar på stage3 de är ju problem med emerge portage inte stage1... 

I alla fall här är de jag har problem med..

# emerge sync

An update to portage is available. it is _higly_recommended that you update portage now,...

Please do so and then update ALL off youre configuation files

Antar att "update ALL off youre configuation files" är för dom som uppgraderar i ett redan befintligt system...

# emerge portage

Configure:error:C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/ncurses-5.3-r1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 273, Exitcode 1

!!! enconf faild

Och hur löser jag de här eftersom jag tydligen behöver portage för att komma vidare...

Inte säker men gör inte ifconfig eth0 down bara att man slår av nätverkskortet och inte släpper ipt? Är i alla fall va jag fattat de som när jag googla i ämnet..

----------

## klacke

Usch ... det ser ut som att ditt system är helt trasigt.

Jag har då aldrig sett några liknande felmedelanden.

Min enda teori är att du har något trassel med en kombination

av stage1 och en gammal rc. Ser trist ut. Är datorn hel, liknande

fel kan typiskt uppstå vid minnes fel ???

Jag föreslår i alla fall, rc4 + stage3 + slaviskt följande av docs

Funkar inte det skulle jag kolla minnet.  

När det gäller ifconfig, så spelar det ingen roll huruvida ett

interface har en ipaddress eller inte när det är satt till DOWN state.

Å andra sidan använder du orden "släpper IP" så då får jag 

intrycket att du menar dhcp release ??? som är något _helt_ annat

# dhcpcd -k

----------

## JohanH

Jag installerade precis 1.4 rc4 från stage 1 på en dator på jobbet. Portageversionen på den CDn verkar mycket riktigt vara out of date, men jag gjorde inget försök att uppdatera portage. Vid tillfället under installationen då man uppmanas att göra det så har man ju ännu inget system installerat på datorn, så det torde inte fungera att försöka uppgradera portageversionen på CDn   :Smile:  . Jag körde istället på, och det gick utmärkt. emerge system klagade på att något util paket saknades (kommer tyvärr inte ihåg exakt namn nu), men det står på skärmen vilket paket som inte kunde installeras (vilket jag också glömt namnet på ,  :Embarassed:  ), och en sökning på det här forumet gav svar på vad som måste emergas för att få det att fungera. Rimligen borde det dependencyproblemet ha lett till att ebuilden för system uppdaterats sedan dess också, tycker man...

Hoppas du lyckas med installationen (om du inte redan gjort det). I mitt tycke är Gentoo "computing nirvana", eller bra nära i alla fall   :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Sputnik

he   :Very Happy: 

Jo jag kom igenom de och har en fin gentoo dator nu.. 

Dock långt ifårn klar med den än men men.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## snutte

Skam den som ger sig.  :Wink: 

----------

